# Axiom / Aperion Speaker Choice



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm looking to get a set of speakers to go with my Onkyo TX SR-806. I like the Axiom Epic 50-350 and the Aperion 4T-CB systems. I was curious if anybody has experience with either of these systems, or has another recommendation. I was looking to spend under $3K.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> I'm looking to get a set of speakers to go with my Onkyo TX SR-806. I like the Axiom Epic 50-350 and the Aperion 4T-CB systems. I was curious if anybody has experience with either of these systems, or has another recommendation. I was looking to spend under $3K.


I own the Axiom speakers, VP150 (center), a pair of M80 (left and right), four QS8 (left and right side and back surround sound), and EP800 (subwoofer) in my theater room and they are sah-wheet! I wired for another EP800, 2 more QS8, and another VP150. Hoever, I think with all the sound I get now I will never need them. I love them, I have had them since March 2006.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've had my Axiom's for about 5 years and absolutely love them (M22ti's in front, VP150 center, QS8's on the sides, QS4's in the rear). Not only are they great speakers, but they're a great company to deal with. When I was first going to purchase them I called them up for suggestions and they actually talked me into spending LESS money than I originally was planning on spending (was going to get QS8's all around - but they told me it was overkill for rears in my room). How many companies will do that?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The February issue of Home Theater magazine has a speaker review if you're interested.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dmspen said:


> The February issue of Home Theater magazine has a speaker review if you're interested.


Yes, but IIRC, neither of the brands he mentions were reviewed. Axiom, especially, rarely gets reviewed by magazines, mainly because they don't advertise in them.


----------

